# Newborn fussy after feeding.



## Eman'smom (Mar 19, 2002)

Maybe fussy isn't the right word, really upset, and uncomfortable.

I'm now making a food journal of what I eat and what dd's mood is like throughout the day, I've given up dairy, or at least really cut back. However I can I tell for sure what food it is, it takes like 4 hours to reach BM other than dairy right?

Could it be anything other than food causing it?

I'm really having a hard time between her screaming and her brother whining and throwing fits.


----------



## shelley4 (Sep 10, 2003)

could be lots of things.. my lil girl is really sensitive to me eating sugary foods.. my son hated it when i ate onions or cabbage! sometimes beans would do it too.. and definately dairy.

you'll probably have to try to eliminate one thing at a time to see if it makes any difference


----------



## 3girls1boy (Nov 20, 2001)

If dairy is a problem, you have to eliminate it completely and read labels--casien for instance, is an ingredient in some processed foods and it comes from milk. Also it can take up to two weeks for it to be completely out of your system.

Were you nursed? A lactation consultant told me that mothers who were nursed have less problems with what they eat affecting their babies. I think this has to do with the fact that breast milk allows the infant gut to seal up properly--people who were formula fed have a more "leaky gut" which allows stray protein molucules (like cow's milk protiens) to reach the baby through their milk.

Also, some babies are just fussy and uncomfortable--even if they are receiving only their mother's milk--their digestive systems are still just developing. It may have nothing to do with nursing. It may not even have anything do do with digestion--just adjusting to a whole new world can affect a little one.


----------



## wombat (Nov 3, 2002)

This is what kellymom.com has to say:

Quote:

Whether breastfed or formula fed, during their first few months, many babies have a regular fussy period, which usually occurs in the late afternoon or evening. Some babies' fussy periods come so regularly that parents can set their clocks by it! The standard infant fussiness usually starts at about 2 to 3 weeks, peaks at 6 weeks and is gone by 3 to 4 months. It lasts on "average" 2 to 4 hours per day. Of course, there is a wide variety of normal.
As your baby is now 3 weeks, sounds like she's right on schedule!

Read more at: http://www.kellymom.com/babyconcerns/fussybaby.html

You mention she's fussy after feedings so read up on silent reflux and keep an eye on things if it doesn't resolve and if her weight gain is less than adequate. My dd was fussy after eating but we had so many other problems to deal with at that time that I kept discounting reflux as a cause. Plus I thought it's one of those conditions that's over diagnosed. Now I think differently and wish I'd started dd on medication earlier. She finally got Zantac at 6 mo and has been a lot less fussy during and after feedings.


----------



## Eman'smom (Mar 19, 2002)

Yes I was bf'ed way to go mom, for over a year, in an age when nobody was breastfeeding.

I know it's possible for her to just be fussy, but if it is something I'm eatting I don't to wait 2 months and then start working on foods.

Also I have no idea if this has anything to do with it, but her stools are more green than yellow, however still normal consistancy, and at times she seems constipated, or maybe it's just gas, I have no idea.

With as lost as I am you'd have no idea that I bf her brother for 2+ years. LOL


----------

